
How is matrix different from IRC? - dannyrosen
I&#x27;m researching matrix and am curious how it differs from traditional IRC server setups. Any help would be appreciated.
======
rdesfo
Matrix address this in there FAQ and attempts to resolve all the issues
listed.

[https://matrix.org/docs/guides/faq.html#what-is-the-
differen...](https://matrix.org/docs/guides/faq.html#what-is-the-difference-
between-matrix-and-irc)

